# What Do You Want to be When You're Older



## piichinu (Jun 29, 2015)

Or what you're studying to become. Or what you currently do

I wanna b a doctor, hematologist and oncologist to be exact. ive always found cancer and blood diseases super interesting. those r my dad's specialties and my mom is a doctor too so that's how ive known for years i guess

so how bout u, also what made u decide


----------



## WonderK (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm studying accounting and business administration at my university. My family has a long history of business so I followed suit.


----------



## louise23 (Jun 29, 2015)

i work in a nursery with kids


----------



## Paramore (Jun 29, 2015)

Veterinarian, drag queen on the side ;*


----------



## bitterlings (Jun 29, 2015)

haven't rly decided but any job that involves video games and/or art.

both of my parents have jobs in the art industry so that explains it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 29, 2015)

Wealthy. Haha just kidding, but not really. I want to be a mom and I want to be able to do mom stuff and also do my art on the side while I stay home. That would be my dream, then I can sell my art online and occasionally do shows and stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

Something creative I guess... I love art, photography and film so something in those areas would be great


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2015)

I'M ALREADY OLD!!!
all I really want is a husband (and kids, u know "family" lol), but I need to catch a boyfriend first 
wish me luck XD


----------



## himeki (Jun 29, 2015)

My childhood dream was to become an Alpaca

jkjk, I want to be a computer developer/electronics producer


----------



## creamyy (Jun 29, 2015)

I want to become a graphic designer ^^


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Ive decided that (at least in this point of my life) I would like to double major in computer science and voice/opera in college. I havent made a decision as to which I would like to pursue the most though. I know there are possibilities of doing both at the same time, but idk. Ive got two or three years before college, so Im good.


----------



## Baebee (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm in school for Biology right now. I hope to continue my education at a vet school, NC State to be specific. If I can't become a vet, I'll definitely have a  career involving animals.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm going to major in information systems and technology. Eventually I want to be a software developer and work with NASA.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm currently a business student. I'm not really sure what I'll do with my studies, I might even try and go for a higher degree.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm a pharmacy student! so that probably means I'm going to become a pharmacist


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2015)

I want to be a screenwriter. 

I've a BA in filmmaking and screenwriting (as of this month!) and I'm going to continue studying for another year or so. My writing credits to date are just for student films and videos for some small Scottish businesses, but it's a start. Other than that I've writing experience in other areas of media but screenwriting is what I'm really most interested in pursuing.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jun 29, 2015)

Hoping to become a journalist, dabbling it at the moment, so hoping to get into it more


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 29, 2015)

Younger. :/


----------



## Improv (Jun 29, 2015)

want to study either biochemistry or environmental science


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 29, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Younger. :/



I second this.

But as far as feasible things go, I would like to be able to use my degree in a better position than the one I have now. Ideally I'd love to be a marketing manager for a large company. I know retail and hospitality best, but I'm good at adapting to different environments so any industry would be fine. Hopefully starting my MBA in a year, so that will help.


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jun 29, 2015)

An author, because I enjoy being creative and writing stories with lessons and morals behind them or just generally relatable characters could help people with conditions such as depression or anxiety. Basically, I want to do something I enjoy that also helps people and this seems like the best idea so far.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 29, 2015)

I'll let you know when/if I figure it out...  I'm starting a media/radio/photography course in September, and hopefully I'll find a section of the course that I'm interesting in studying further. 

I wanted to be Santa when I was younger.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 29, 2015)

career wise im studying to be a nurse but life wise i just wanna be loved and happy


----------



## kayleee (Jun 29, 2015)

I wanna be an editor. everyone in my fam says I should be a high school english teacher cause I wouldn't take their **** but tbh high school aged kids are brats and I'm passionate about english and lit and I couldn't deal with kids not giving a crap about it


----------



## Hipster (Jun 29, 2015)

Welp currently majoring in animation... Animator for sure..


----------



## ams (Jun 29, 2015)

I'll be a medical student in about a month and a half. I'd love to specialize in infectious disease, but don't want to get my hopes up about getting into one of the more competitive residencies.


----------



## Lock (Jun 29, 2015)

I've always had a strong interest in 2D animation and comic books. Mostly wanted to get into children's illustration and animation, so my perfect situation would be something along those lines. 

But, I also like cake decorating so I've always debated about taking a class to get better because it was a fun job to have. Would be great to be a professional cake person lol


----------



## piichinu (Jun 29, 2015)

ams said:


> I'll be a medical student in about a month and a half. I'd love to specialize in infectious disease, but don't want to get my hopes up about getting into one of the more competitive residencies.


cool, i love medicine. you could probably get in though



Lock said:


> I've always had a strong interest in 2D animation and comic books. Mostly wanted to get into children's illustration and animation, so my perfect situation would be something along those lines.
> 
> But, I also like cake decorating so I've always debated about taking a class to get better because it was a fun job to have. Would be great to be a professional cake person lol


some cake decorators make a good amount of money

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> I wanna be an editor. everyone in my fam says I should be a high school english teacher cause I wouldn't take their **** but tbh high school aged kids are brats and I'm passionate about english and lit and I couldn't deal with kids not giving a crap about it


id be one of those students, its not that i dont give a crap i just dont find it interesting ):

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> I'm going to major in information systems and technology. Eventually I want to be a software developer and work with NASA.


ooh i toured at a NASA station in Ohio once, it was p cool. we got to watch everyone work

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tessie said:


> I'm a pharmacy student! so that probably means I'm going to become a pharmacist


yep, since my mom was a doctor in another country when she came to america they took it away so now shes going to college again and looking into pharmacy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Improv said:


> want to study either biochemistry or environmental science


i love all forms of chemistry, environmental science is eh for me but ik lots of people who like it

- - - Post Merge - - -



bitterlings said:


> haven't rly decided but any job that involves video games and/or art.
> 
> both of my parents have jobs in the art industry so that explains it.


once i looked into video game design but i was interested in it but not determined so i brought it up and my parents flipped. even so i still prefer medicine, but still it seems rly cool



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Wealthy. Haha just kidding, but not really. I want to be a mom and I want to be able to do mom stuff and also do my art on the side while I stay home. That would be my dream, then I can sell my art online and occasionally do shows and stuff.


u shouldnt be joking i wanna be super rich


----------



## Mints (Jun 29, 2015)

Me no study
Me no care
Me go marry a millionaire
If he die,
Me no cry
Me go marry another guy


----------



## piichinu (Jun 29, 2015)

Mints said:


> Me no study
> Me no care
> Me go marry a millionaire
> If he die,
> ...


gud plan u gotta do what u have to do to be rich and survive


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 29, 2015)

Japanese teacher.  Because I enjoy learning about the language and culture and I want to spread my passion to others.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2015)

Graphics designer or marine biologist.


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 29, 2015)

im actually interested in science and stuff and maybe even a career that involves math since math is the only thing i'm really good at.
everything else i suck at so i think those two subjects would be high up on my list


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 29, 2015)

Businessman in Japan. I've already taken university level Japanese classes and I'm about to be a Junior (in college) so I'm almost there *^*


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 29, 2015)

This fall I'll be starting my masters for experimental psychology. It'd be cool if I could eventually get a PhD in neuroscience or something related to it. But as a career?? Idk yet. I'll see where all of this takes me lmao

Also, it's pretty cool that you already know what you want to do. I wish my parents were doctors; that'd be really helpful.


----------



## Rasumii (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm actually going for Acting.


----------



## Finnian (Jun 29, 2015)

A housewife cough. I aim high. I just need my fiance to get rich $$$$$


----------



## tumut (Jun 29, 2015)

A writer/journalist of some sort.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 29, 2015)

Mints said:


> Me no study
> Me no care
> Me go marry a millionaire
> If he die,
> ...



The motto


----------



## wassop (Jun 29, 2015)

for a long time i've wanted to be a psychiatrist, but i'd also be interested in getting into programming or video games if the opportunity arises c:


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm going to be a surgeon. Most likely a neurosurgeon.


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm already old and have a college degree, but I'm thinking about going back to school in hopes of landing a career that I'm actually passionate about.  Probably something Biology or Chemistry-related.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm already old and I still have no idea what want to be. I always dreamt of being a forensic investigator. But it's only a dream that will never happen because dreams are nothing but dreams.


----------



## cutiepiecat (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm Still at High School, but I have always dreamed to teach Math at University or become a Primary School Teacher.   >^-^<


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 29, 2015)

A baker .-.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm already pretty old, and I've worked several different jobs.  Currently I'm a banker, and I don't really like it.  My dream is to work part time (25-30 hours/week would be perfect) at a job where I walk a lot or do a lot of physical activity (merchandising, minor construction jobs like painting or laying floors).  I'd otherwise like to be a homemaker, keeping the house tidy, and cooking for my husband.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm currently studying a university degree with which I'll hopefully become a writer or a producer for Children's/Family television  Would also be interested in producing movies, but I don't think I could write a script for that unless I had a team of people writing with me. No directing though! I don't think that's my strength, since I'm not that great at being picky and telling people what to do LOL. I'm better at having a creative vision and developping content.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 29, 2015)

When I get older I'm going to persue a career in filmmaking. I really love directing, editing and especially acting so I'd love to produce my own films. My boyfriend and I are probably going to move to either NY or Chicago, he wants to have a music career and both places have amazing opportunities for us. Hopefully our plans succeed. ^-^


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 29, 2015)

I already have two degrees -- one in professional writing and the other in interior design. The dream would be an office job in an interior design firm. I'm best at playing wing man; I would never be able to run the show. 

When I was younger I always wrote stories and was really proud of them. I'd fill a notebook up full of stories/drawings and show them off whenever I could. They weren't the best, but it was admirable that I'd try so hard every day. I wonder where that motivated side of me went. It'd be nice if it came back. 

At the moment I'm just banking as much as I can as a waitress/hostess. Ideally I'd be honing my skills, but I've grown kinda lazy and I'm in a huge rut right now.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 29, 2015)

Realistically, I'd like to be an animator, and do illustration commissions and prints on the side. Not-so-realistically, my dream job is being a lets player.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 29, 2015)

the president ^3^


----------



## doveling (Jun 29, 2015)

anything with science, preferably with medicine
or an I.T ~~


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2015)

Voice actor, actress, artist, director, or writer.


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm studying to be a Game Director/ Game Designer. All I ever wanna do in my life is make video games and follow the foot steps of my role model... Tetsuya Nomura!


----------



## radical6 (Jun 30, 2015)

Go to cuba and study medicine.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 30, 2015)

work in a cosplay cafe is the dream


----------



## Vida (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm a psychology student so I'm going to be a psychologist (; But I'm not yet sure which direction I'd like to go. Probably clinical psychology because that's what I'm most interested in.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 30, 2015)

Computer programmer, preferably. 
Though when I was younger, I had an odd desire to grow up to be a firefighter. I genuinely don't know why, and I would make a terrible firefighter.


----------



## kitanii (Jun 30, 2015)

Studying chemistry to work in environmental labs


----------



## Opal (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't know. I don't have any talents and nothing seems to interest me enough to actually make me want to study it. I like art and cooking, but I don't like being told what to draw or cook. I like them more of a hobby than a job. I really need to pick something soon too :/ I am interested in criminology and psychology, but still, idk


----------



## Rizies (Jun 30, 2015)

I completed my degree in business, hoping to find a job in training and professional development - it's like teaching, but in the workplace.  Unfortunately, most organizations find training is a waste of money and time (even though studies show differently).  

During my degree, I wanted to be a mediator or an arbitrator (work with collective agreements between a union and management).  The best course of action would have been to go to law school after my degree, but I don't have the grades or motivation or money.

Now, I've been out of school for a year and taking classes working towards an accounting certificate - to get into bookkeeping or accounts payable.  More so for the future.  Where I am from, there are lots of accounts payable positions that are part-time, which would be perfect for when I want to start a family.

With the experience from working, continuing education, and the lack of finding a job, I have absolutely no idea what I want to do anymore.  A job would be nice...


----------



## psychedolly (Jun 30, 2015)

I want to either work with IT, be a Network Administrator, or do both. ^.^


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 30, 2015)

I wanna go into TV animation(or whatever people use for entertainment in 5-7 years, probably netflix) and be a producer/director/ at least a storyboard artist on a kick ass show, or make my own.


----------



## Hettie (Jun 30, 2015)

[size=-2]When I was younger, I used to want to be a marine biologist. I LOVE the ocean! I especially love the mystery and surprises of the deep, unexplored depths. (Even though some of it is pretty terrifying....Looking at you, football fish! )[

Nowadays though, I ended up with an associates in something completely different, and on top of that, pursuing a career in something even MORE different![/size]


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 30, 2015)

Hettie said:


> [size=-2]When I was younger, I used to want to be a marine biologist. I LOVE the ocean! I especially love the mystery and surprises of the deep, unexplored depths. (Even though some of it is pretty terrifying....Looking at you, football fish! )[
> 
> Nowadays though, I ended up with an associates in something completely different, and on top of that, pursuing a career in something even MORE different![/size]



Curious -- what are you doing now?


----------



## Hettie (Jun 30, 2015)

Mairmalade said:


> Curious -- what are you doing now?



[size=-2]I went to school to study cultural anthropology, and now I'm training to become an EMT![/size]


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2015)

A Rocket Engineer Specialist for NASA.

I plan on getting a degree in Computer Science.


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 1, 2015)

creamyy said:


> I want to become a graphic designer ^^



Oh me too, that and Web Developing.
But then I'm also writing...
And I love history...
Travelling...
Photography...

But I'm going with Graphic Designing and Web Developing...


----------



## Bowie (Jul 1, 2015)

I loving doing so many different things that it's hard to choose just one thing. I like making abstract art, I like 3D modelling and animating, I like writing, I like writing music and singing, I like acting. I have to pick, and that's awful.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I loving doing so many different things that it's hard to choose just one thing. I like making abstract art, I like 3D modelling and animating, I like writing, I like writing music and singing, I like acting. I have to pick, and that's awful.



You're lucky D: There's almost nothing I want to do in life or that I know I'll be passionate about aside from Computer Science.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 2, 2015)

I want to become a software engineer when I'm older. Luckily for me, my school district offers a magnet school that specializes in information technology (as well as finanace and  business, so that helps too) so the courses offered at the magnet school have helped me learn more about the field and how to develop basic software. 

I'm also try to learn more about software during my time outside of school, by using programs that help/require me to know coding. (RPG Maker, for example.)


----------



## Leedle-lee (Jul 2, 2015)

I would personally love to become a screenwriter. I've always been fairly decent at writing stories and it's just a passion I'd love to ensue. However, if that doesn't work out (Probably won't) possibly a bartender or something along those lines.  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 2, 2015)

Currently going for accounting/bookkeeping for reasons. Though there's other things I'd actually like to do.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 2, 2015)

I either want to enter the domain of Psychology (especially with criminals/prisoners, i find them fascinating) or enter the domain of Textile/Fashion and make accesories/mass produced clothes (not haute couture) .


----------



## chronic (Jul 2, 2015)

industrial designer / music producer. I feel extremely powerful when I share my creativity and thus inspire others. I love the physical / tangible aspect of design and it's profound effects on humans; we are very emotional creatures.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 2, 2015)

I want to be a dead body in a grave


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I want to be a dead body in a grave



You inspired me.


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm unsure of what I want to do exactly. I love books and writing, so I'm going to college to become an English major. The plan right now is to become an editor for novels and such, but the ideal would be to be an author.


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

concept artist for disney~​


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2015)

either a business person or a video game personnel for nintendo...i don't even know...


----------



## kris13 (Jul 9, 2015)

My unrealistic dream is to be a famous singer, but right now I'm in college to become a music teacher lol


----------



## Llust (Jul 9, 2015)

being raised from an asian family, im being forced to go into medical fields to be a doctor which isnt something im interested in at all..but its for the sake of money and supporting my family so im putting it into consideration. what i actually want to is study computer science and possibly go into being a youtuber. for now, im currently working at small places such as jamba juice or anime stores in the mall for a little extra cash until im qualified to get a legit job


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm doing medical coding. I can work from home and it's in the medical field.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

I am in college at the moment, hoping to get a degree in accounting.... It's hard to have faith honestly.


----------



## Perri (Jul 14, 2015)

Video game music composer, coding or helping make video games, professional musician and music writer, or astrology.(probably not)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 14, 2015)

I want to be a vet :3


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 14, 2015)

Well I've gone to school for law but in my area I haven't been able to find a job for a long time, so may or may not be doing a career path change soon. When I was little I wanted to be a vet really bad though.


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm in the fine arts program right now studying to become an art teacher, preferably younger grades like grades kinder-5th or highschool. I cannot however do middle school.. haha that age the the age of the devil and the rebellion.


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm a Biology major right now studying to become a geneticist  I really love working with cells and genomes so I figured I'd start off in that field. After I make some money in that field I plan to follow my ultimate dream to become a big cat specialist ^^ I want to work with big cats like tigers and study them to learn more about them and conserve the various species (and maybe start a cat sanctuary of my own)!

Plus right now I volunterr at my local zoo where I've gotten to feed various animals and sometimes pet them, including lions and tigers!


----------



## peachies (Jul 15, 2015)

_i want to be an accountant! like. so bad._​


----------



## vurren (Jul 15, 2015)

I want to work at Nintendo! Or, at least some video game company.


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 15, 2015)

I wanna be an animator


----------



## Mayor Rose (Jul 15, 2015)

Lawyer ------> State Judge -------> Supreme Court Judge


----------

